# Lien hypertexte disparaît sous Mail



## hurocap (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Il m'est impossible, sous OSX Snow Leopard 10.6.8, d'envoyer par Mail un lien hypertexte en copier-coller. (le destinataire reçoit un message blanc)
Certes, on peut passer par Edition > lier > insérer un lien, mais c'est bien plus long qu'avant.
Je précise que le coller de l'adresse web apparaît en noir, dans le message à envoyer, et pas en bleu souligné.:mouais:
Ca se passe sur mon Imac 21,5 mais aussi sur le Macbook Pro de ma femme (10.6.8).
Je pense à une mise à jour de Mail, ou un réglage ...
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
A mon avis, c'est le destinataire qui à un PC problème.

"l'adresse web apparaît en noire" c'est normale avant l'envoie.
Envoie-toi un email, et regarde le résultat.

P.S. pour les MàJ passe par les MàJ Système, s'il y en a une ,elle seras proposée.


----------



## hurocap (26 Novembre 2011)

Oui, je me suis envoyé l'email, et rien pour le lien.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2011)

hurocap a dit:


> Certes, on peut passer par Edition > lier > insérer un lien, mais c'est bien plus long qu'avant.


Clic droit > lier > insérer un lien marche bien


----------



## flippy (26 Novembre 2011)

La syntaxe du lien est-elle complète et valide ?


----------



## hurocap (26 Novembre 2011)

Le lien est valide, j'ai vérifié.
Quant à la procédure Lier > insérer un lien, je sais que ça marche, mais avant je faisais simplement un copier-coller direct, et c'était bien plus rapide.
Alors que faire pour que ça refonctionne ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

Bon, finalement, j'ai fait une mise à jour, redémarré l'ordi, et tout fonctionne de nouveau ...
Merci quand-même pour votre aide.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Bon, comme il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## sunnyx (20 Juin 2014)

Soit sûr que quand tu crées un mail il soit configuré sur "Format texte enrichi".

Pour cela vérifier dans Mail: Préférences --> selectionner l'onglet "Rédaction" --> selectionner dans le menu de "Format de message" l'option "Format texte enrichi".






hurocap a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il m'est impossible, sous OSX Snow Leopard 10.6.8, d'envoyer par Mail un lien hypertexte en copier-coller. (le destinataire reçoit un message blanc)
> Certes, on peut passer par Edition > lier > insérer un lien, mais c'est bien plus long qu'avant.
> Je précise que le coller de l'adresse web apparaît en noir, dans le message à envoyer, et pas en bleu souligné.:mouais:
> ...


----------



## anizeth (9 Février 2022)

hurocap a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il m'est impossible, sous OSX Snow Leopard 10.6.8, d'envoyer par Mail un lien hypertexte en copier-coller. (le destinataire reçoit un message blanc)
> Certes, on peut passer par Edition > lier > insérer un lien, mais c'est bien plus long qu'avant.
> Je précise que le coller de l'adresse web apparaît en noir, dans le message à envoyer, et pas en bleu souligné.:mouais:
> ...


Même problème depuis passage sous OS Monterey. Avant je n'avais qu'à coller un lien et il était automatiquement pris en hypertexte (souiligné ... plus qu'à cliquer dessus!). Maintenant le copier coller se fait en format texte simple et je dois faire clic droit / insérer lien hypertexte / recoller l'adresse web ... pour arriver au même résultat. Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2022)

Tu peux faire cmd+k après avoir surligné le mot que tu veux  mettre en hypertexte.
 EX : forum


----------

